# Kimmeridge Bay DORSET New parking price



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

Kimmeridge is a super spot to park for the day but they dont want campers anymore as the parking fee has this year 09 gone to £10 a day. Regretfully the area is privately owned and they can charge what they like. There will be some delays at the pay kiosk that's for sure as campers doing threepoint turns to avoid this fee will hold a few up Hip hip hooray How nice it is to live in Dorset with a camper !! :evil:


----------

